# Releasing a Shark From a Boat



## Get Reel (May 29, 2010)

How do you get a shark into the boat so that you can take out the hook and release it? Also i need to know how to get it back into the water from the boat. What are the best methods for doing this?


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

We just pulled them up by the tail until his head was close enough to the side to get the hook, then when the hook was pulled just tip him up and let go. No need to get him all of the way into the boat.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Use severe caution when tailing a shark... USE A ROPE OR "TAIL WHIP"!!! Many if not most sharks can bite their own tail!!! Trust me on this!

For the most part I prefer to use regular galvanized steel hooks rather than stainless and once boat side, I just get as far down the leader as I feel safe and cut them free... If the fish is small enuff to lift by the leader, I will lift it and take the pec fins and hold it with the tail between my knees so the other guy can dehook it.

I am also guilty of making "hair lipped" sharks by holding the leader and use the fillet knife to slice in along the hook shank and let them swim off with a boo-boo and I keep the hook... I ain't gonna play "count the teeth with your knuckles" too much...

I have had my share of close calls, minor injuries and burning hits by stingray spikes and cat fish fins as well as a few nicks with shark teeth so I now respect sea critters more and relize my mortality even moreso!

Brent


----------

